# Text bigger than my 4x4 hoop



## melsa (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. First of all, I have a Brother SE400 and PE Design 7 software. I usually make onesies and tshirts for kids and therefore my 4x4 space is enough. I recently was asked to make adult tshirts for a team with large text across the back. I am worried about spacing the letters equally and making sure everything lines up properly since I'll only be able to do 1 or 2 letters at a time in my hoop. Does anyone have any advise?? Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You only have the 1 hoop? If so, if the letters are 1 color you can heat press vinyl them. If you don't have a heat press you can simply put in a Referral and Recommendation for a request to outsource this job. I would
not try to hoop each letter its more work then worth the worry.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

that will be hard even our brother 1250d has bigger hoopes than a 4x4


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do know that some of the home embroidery machines only do a 4x4. You can do it but will take a lot of work. You will have to mark the lines and line up with each hooping and hope for the best. Another alternative would be to do the letters as a patch. Do each letter on a stabilizer that is meant to iron on such as steam a seam or heat and bond that are readily available. There are other products from Colman and Company that are meant for patches. You would then line up the letters and iron them on. Go back and tack down the letters using whatever thread you used for the outline of the letters. As I said, doable but time intensive. You can get apparel vinyl that looks like twill to give you the look of thread.


----------



## melsa (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I decided to pass on the job. Think I'll stick to baby clothes!


----------

